# kenpo and lima lama



## Manny (May 23, 2011)

What are the diferences beetwen kenpo karate and lima lama? I know Tino Touiloseaga trained with Ed Parker but is all i Know.

Manny


----------



## Manny (May 23, 2011)

Ummmmm nobody!!!!

Manny


----------



## Twin Fist (May 23, 2011)

lima lama looks a LOT like kenpo, as it should. some would go so far as to say that lima lama is a form of kenpo


----------

